# Shakey take-away



## Davethebulldog (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi.

I have started to occur a shakey takeaway. It is really impacting my swing plane going back - thus taking me offline. The 'shakeyness' or 'wobble' happens within the gap from takeaway to the 6'oclock position.

Can anyone offer a drill or advice please?

Andy
16 Hcp:dunno:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

has this just happened lately? Have you changed anything in your game? is it with all club? sorry just after a little more info

Welcome to the forum too.


----------



## Davethebulldog (Aug 5, 2007)

No, not really I always have been a little shaky however as im trying to reduce my handicap it’s becoming more noticeable. I am consciously trying not to take the club too much on the inside on the back swing (just before the six o'clock position). As soon as I take the club away from addressing the ball it goes a little out and in Hench the shakiness.........hopes this makes sense.


----------



## Davethebulldog (Aug 5, 2007)

I need a fix!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Arrrrrrrrrghh


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

have you tried varying your tempo going back (slower or faster)?


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

you could always pick up one of these
Golf Instruction: Golf Aids: Golf Swing Trainer: Groove Tube


----------



## Davethebulldog (Aug 5, 2007)

stevel1017 said:


> have you tried varying your tempo going back (slower or faster)?


slower makes it worse. My club pro said my tempo was perfect and not to change it. I might speed it up however then I tend to take it inside


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Are you particularly strong? Maybe your clubs are too light for you and some more head weight would give you a better feel.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Davethebulldog said:


> slower makes it worse. My club pro said my tempo was perfect and not to change it. I might speed it up however then I tend to take it inside


I know your swing coach says your tempo is good, but we just had a discussion on pre-swing routine, do you just go to the ball and swing or do you spend too much time over the ball second guessing what you are doing?
I want to make sure that tempo has the same meaning.


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

Have a look at these videos, they might pinpoint where your trouble is.

Improving the Takeaway in Your Golf Swing | Expert Village Videos


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

memorex88 said:


> Have a look at these videos, they might pinpoint where your trouble is.
> 
> Improving the Takeaway in Your Golf Swing | Expert Village Videos


That was good for me...thanks Marco


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

broken tee said:


> That was good for me...thanks Marco


Your welcome BT. It's very straight forward and easy to follow. 
I like it too :thumbsup:


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I get a bit wobbly at times too, sometimes its nerves, sometimes its because I'm anxious to hit a shot. Whenever it happens, its best to take a step back and take a breather; center yourself. I like to visualize my shot to clear my head. Then try your address again and see if you are calmer.

If its not a nerve thing, then it could be several physical things. Maybe your grip is not firm enough; try firming up the left hand a bit more, or your distance from the ball is wrong(I say this because you said your swing path is out to in; could indicate a problem with address distance). 

You mentioned having a pro. I would work out this issue with him/her. Its probably something simple, so keep a positive outlook and keep at it.


----------



## Davethebulldog (Aug 5, 2007)

broken tee said:


> I know your swing coach says your tempo is good, but we just had a discussion on pre-swing routine, do you just go to the ball and swing or do you spend too much time over the ball second guessing what you are doing?
> I want to make sure that tempo has the same meaning.


I do spend more time than most over the ball, like you say second guessing what im about to do.....My partners always comment on this.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Davethebulldog said:


> I do spend more time than most over the ball, like you say second guessing what im about to do.....My partners always comment on this.


I hope you are watching the progress with Charles Barclay then.


----------

